# [Rangliste] Tippgeschwindigkeit (mit Test)



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hulkhardy hatte bereits einen solchen Thread eröffnet, jedoch wird er leider nicht mehr weiter geführt. Da kam mir die Idee, übernehme ich ihn doch und führe ihn weiter. Ich denke damit wird keiner Probleme haben. 

Ich übernehme (größtenteils) Regeln und Rangliste aus seinem Thread, bereite sie hier aber nochmal für euch auf.


*Teilnahme:*

1. Test machen (Speedtest - Ermittel deine Tippgeschwindigkeit mit unserem Schnellschreibtest: Wie schnell kannst du tippen? Lerne schneller zu tippen! German - 10FastFingers.com)
2. Ergebnis per Screenshot dokumentieren
3. Das Ergebnis nach diesem Schema posten und das Bild als Beweis an den Post anhängen


> User | WPM | Tastatur | mit wie viel Finger | Tastenanschläge | Layout



*Bitte schreibt dazu ob ihr bereits mitgemacht habt, das ist einfacher für mich die doppelten Einträge auszusortieren.*


*Beispiel:*



> Leandros | 47 | Unicomp EnduraPro | 10 | 247 | Bone2





*Tabelle:*


-----------*Name*-----------*WPM*-----------------*Tastatur*--------------------------...-------.----*Finger*-------*Tasten*-----*Layout*


Freakwood 
 | 140 | Enermax Acrylux Black Wired | 6-10 | 698 | qwertz
Voldemort2903
 | 135 |  Qpad Mk-80 | 6-9  | 688 | qwertz
Zephyr
  | 128 | Logitech G11 | 10 | 642 | qwertz
Cook1eX| 127 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 2-8 | 638 | qwertz
Rezico| 126| So 'ne Cherry-Flachtastatur | 8-10 | 642 | qwertz
Weegee | 125 | Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT | 2 bis 8 | 631 | qwertz
merkijan | 124 | Filco Majestouch 2 (MX Blue) | 10 | 624 | qwertz
neith|124|Thermaltake meka-g unit|10|637|qwertz
kc1992 | 119 | MacBook Pro 13" | 10 | 601 | qwertz
Thallassa | 114 | Logitech G11 | 8 | 572 | qwertz
Spieler22 
| 112 |  kwd205d0  | 10 | 604 | qwertz
KaiserKönig | 112 |  Fujitsu Siemens | 10 | 581 | qwertz
kolaj | 111 | Logitech Media Keyboard 600 | 8 | 554 | qwertz
Sepulzera | 109 | XMG P502 Pro Tastatur | 4-12 | 558 | qwertz
Andy_Berry | 108 | Alienware M17x | 5-8 | 555 | qwertz
*ZAM *
| 106 | Razor Black Widow | 6-8 | 538 | qwertz
Biohazard92 | 104 | SteelSeries 6Gv2 | 4 bis 6 | 518 | qwertz
r3v0luti0n | 101 | Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 | ~8 | 529 | qwertz
*PCGH_Daniel_W* 
| 101 | Logitech Illuminated Keyboard | 10 | 505 | qwertz
Darki5000 | 100 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 3-4 | 502 | qwertz
steve_gorden88| 100 | Korsair k90 | 10 | 521 | qwertz
Poesie | 98 | Logitech Sk-2930 | 5-10 | 492 | qwertz
Jeanboy | 98 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 10 | 492 | qwertz
Biohazard92 | 97 | Fujitsu KB400 | 4 bis 6 | 483 | qwertz
Locuza | 97 | Logitech G19 | 4-8 | 489 | qwertz
conspiracy | 96 | QPAD MK-80 blue Switsches | 8 | 488 | qwertz                         
Pseico | 95 | Logitech Wave | 9 | 475 | qwertz                         
KastenBier | 94 | Logitech G15 | 8 | 489 | qwertz
HereIsJohnny|94|dasKeyboard Model S | 9 | 477 | qwertz
norse | 93 | MacBook 2010 White | 10 | 513 | qwertz
Barcahenry | 92 | Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 3000 | 10 | 476 | qwertz
HardwareKing | 92 | Cyborg V7 | 10 | 468 | qwertz
Robonator | 92 | Saitek Cyborg | 3 | 461 | qwertz
dmxforever | 89 | Asus P50IJ | 10 | 444 | qwertz
ShiroiRyuLuga | 89 | Acer Travelmate 5730 | 9 | 455 | quertz
*der8auer*
 | 87 | Razer Arctosa | 9 | 440 | qwertz  
Hennemi | 87 | Microsoft Sidewinder x4 | 5-10 | 457 | qwertz
NetXSR | 87 | Logitech Wireless Illuminated Keyboard | 7-10 | 433 | qwertz
Katamaranoid | 86 | Razer Blackwidow Ultimate | 6 | 433 | qwertz
alex2712 | 86 | Microsoft Sidewinder X4 | 10 | 428 | qwertz
Firegamer | 86 | Logitech G510| 10 | 429 | qwertz
Dark-Blood | 86 | Arctic K381 | 10 | 433 | qwertz                         
SchwarzerQuader | 85 | Logitech Access Keyboard | max. 8 | 424 | qwertz
B3RN0UT | 84 | Lenovo-Standard | 2-4 | 418 | qwertz
Chinaquads|83| Logitech MK 300|7-10|421|qwertz
Ion | 82 | Logitech G110 | 9 | 419 | qwertz
Colonia | 82 | Logitech G15 | 6 | 411 | qwertz
Benefull | 81 | Logitech MK320 | 2 | 418 | qwertz
JC88 | 80 | DELL Notebook | 8-10 | 401 | qwertz
joraku | 79 | Microsoft Sidewinder x4 | 6-10 | 395 | qwertz                         
Stryke7 | 78 | Razer Arctosa | 2-10 | 412 | qwertz
max00|78|QPAD-MK50 MX-Brown|10|393|qwertz
aliriza | 77 | apple tastatur | 10 | 394 | qwertz
Timsu | 76 | Dell Komplett PC | 9 | 388 | qwertz 
beren2707 | 73 | HP 625 NB, ausgelutschte Tastatur | 2 | 365 | qwertz
Astra-Coupe | 72 WPM | Logitech G19 mit kaputten Rubberdomes  | 9 1/2 Finger | 359 | qwertz
unze | 72 | Logitech G11 | 4-6 | 361 | qwertz
Softy | 71 | Logitech G105 | 10 | 372 | qwertz
bigmike9105 | 71 | Ducky Shine II TKL MX Blue | 6 | 361 | qwertz
Roheed| 71 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 362 | qwertz
Nostrex | 70 | Packard Bell TK81 Notebook tastatur | 6 | 364 | qwertz
GoldenMic | 69 | Razor Black Widow | 2-4  | 351 | qwertz
labernet | 69 | Logitech Media Keyboard | 8 | 350 | qwertz
Jean95 | 67 | Cherry MX3000 | 10 | 350 | qwertz
Roheed | 67 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 340 | qwertz                         
Tripleh84 | 66 | Normale | 2-8 | 338 | qwertz 
DiabloJulian | 65 | Noname (ALDI) | 2 | 363 | qwertz
BautznerSnef | 65 | Logitech G15r | 2-6  | 327 | qwertz                         
Wolfdale1502 | 65 | Logitech G15 | 10 | 324 | qwertz
Railroadfighter | 64 | Packard Bell LS Notebook Tastatur | 4 | 323 | qwertz
Scholle_Satt| 63 | "Easy Line" versifft und mit Bier verklebt | 10 | 376 | qwertz                         
Skeksis | 62 | Filco TKL Black | 10 | 396 | qwertz
IJOJOI|62| Logitech S520|6-10|314|qwertz
*Incredible Alk*
 | 62 | Logitech UltraX | 10 | 309 | qwertz
Ahab | 61 | Thinpad Edge 13 | 9 - 10 | 328 | qwertz
Superwip | 61 | IBM Model M | 10 | 305 | qwertz
mg42 | 61 | Logitech Cordless Desktop | 10 | 304 | qwertz                         
Bratwurstmobil | 53 | Dell OEM | 6 | 279 | qwertz
neuer101 | 53 | Qpad Mk80 Brown| 2 | 273 | Qwertz
Hansvonwurst | 53 | Microsoft Sidewinder X6 | 6(?) | 266 | qwertz                 
Poempel | 52 | Trust ? | 4-6 | 258 | qwertz
hulkhardy1 | 50 | QPAD MK-85 brown Switches | 10 | 262 | qwertz
1000Foxi | 50 | Cherry StreamXT eVolution | 4-6 | 265 | qwertz
Leandros | 47 | Unicomp EnduraPro | 10 | 247 | Bone2
Himmelskrieger | 46 | Logitech G105 | 2 | 242 | qwertz
Niza | 45 | Cherry G230 | 4 bis 6 | 226 | qwertz
salami | 41 | microsoft MCIR 109 | 10 | 203 | qwertz
Hardwarefreak81 | 35 | Saitek PK19Xpb | 2 | 177 | qwertz
Pixy | 33 | Logitech G15 | max. 4 | 165 | qwertz
moparcrazy | 18 | Realforce 87U | 1 | 92 | qwertz


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Reserved for science.


----------



## KaiserKoenig (14. Januar 2013)

KaiserKönig|112| Fujitsu Siemens|10|581|qwertz


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2013)

> Leandros | 137 | Logitech G11 | 2 - 4 | 695 ...0 Fehler


 
...



> Leandros | 47 | Unicomp EnduraPro | 10 | 247 | Bone2 ...3 Fehler


 
Mechanik, 10-Finger und Bone2 scheinen sich ja nicht unbedingt zu lohnen


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Mechanik, 10-Finger und Bone2 scheinen sich ja nicht unbedingt zu lohnen


 
Ich tippe auch erst seit ca. 1 Monat so. Das brauch Übung. Frag mich nochmal in 5 Monaten. ^_^


----------



## Freakwood (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: [Rangliste] Tippgeschwindigkeit (mit Test)*

Ich wollte mich auch mal versuchen. Da geht sicher noch mehr.

Freakwood | 140 | Enermax Acrylux Black Wired | 6-10 | 698 | qwertz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker73 (15. Januar 2013)

Jo auch mal versucht. Ich tippe schon ewig mit 10 Fingern und bin überrascht wieviele super schnelle "Tipper" es gibt .......ich werd alt *g*

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/86_468_0_0_78_7_88.58_1274_11151


----------



## Hennemi (15. Januar 2013)

Das kann ich bestimmt nochmal irgendwann toppen ^^

Hennemi | 87 | Microsoft Sidewinder x4 | 5-10 | 457 | qwertz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: [Rangliste] Tippgeschwindigkeit (mit Test)*

Edit: In der zweiten Runde etwas besser:

Locuza |  97 |  Logitech G19 |  4-8 |  489 |  qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alter Wert:


Spoiler



Locuza |  92 |  Logitech G19 |  4-8 |  467 |  qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Januar 2013)

hmm, ich bin ein wenig aus der übung, für nen Elektriker nicht schlecht 

Chinaquads|83| Logitech MK 300|7-10|421|qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (15. Januar 2013)

joraku | 79 | Microsoft Sidewinder x4 | 6-10 | 395 | qwertz

Wenn man sich darauf konzentriert keinen Tippfehler zu machen ist es ganz schön hart.  Der Test ist fordernder (und vielleicht nützlicher als jedes Spiel)
Aber Texte mit Sinn lassen sich doch besser Tippen, da man Satzmuster schon im Kopf hat und diese so gut wie selbständig getippt werden - zumindest geht es mir so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiroiRyuLuga (15. Januar 2013)

ShiroiRyuLuga | 89 | Acer Travelmate 5730 | 9 | 455 | quertz

Dabei dachte ich, ich tippe eh recht schnell


----------



## B3RN0UT (15. Januar 2013)

B3RN0UT | 84 | Lenovo-Standard | 2-4 | 418 | qwertz


----------



## hanfi104 (15. Januar 2013)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Liste nach Anschlägen zu ordnen/sortieren statt nach Wörtern/Minute?
Ich meine ob ich jetzt 1000 mal "du" schreibe (2000 Anschläge) oder ein Text mit 2000 Anschlägen, macht einen gehörigen Unterschied!

hanfi104 | 76 | G15 Refresh | 10 | 378 | qwertz


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Januar 2013)

Jeanboy | 98 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 10 | 492 | qwertz


----------



## merkijan (15. Januar 2013)

merkijan | 124 | Filco Majestouch 2 (MX Blue) | 10 | 624 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2013)

Himmelskrieger | 46 | Logitech G105 | 2 | 242 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besuche den Speedtest und versuch es!


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Liste nach Anschlägen zu ordnen/sortieren statt nach Wörtern/Minute?
> Ich meine ob ich jetzt 1000 mal "du" schreibe (2000 Anschläge) oder ein Text mit 2000 Anschlägen, macht einen gehörigen Unterschied!


 
Dann müsst man eigentlich auf einen völlig anderen Test zurück greifen, texte kann ich auch viel schneller tippen, weil man die zusammenhänge kennt und vorallem weiss was man tippen möchte.

Edit: Bei Anschlägen werden aber ja auch die Falschen mit eingerechnet, die sind ja nicht produktiv. Das kann man nur machen wenn alles richtig getippt ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Januar 2013)

BautznerSnef | 65 | Logitech G15r | 2-6  | 327 | qwertz


----------



## michelthemaster (15. Januar 2013)

So, hier mein Ergebnis:

michelthemaster / Logitech K750 /10/363/qwertz

Übrigens lustiger Test. Wenn ich mich noch daran zurückerinnere, wie wir damals in der Realschule in "Masch" 60 Anschläge pro Minute schaffen sollten, haha 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## NetXSR (15. Januar 2013)

NetXSR | 87 | Logitech Wireless Illuminated Keyboard | 7-10 | 433 | qwertz


----------



## Andy_Berry (15. Januar 2013)

Andy_Berry | 108 | Alienware M17x | 5-8 | 555 | qwertz

(anderer Screenshot, weil die Competition-Ergebnisse keine Screenshot-Funktion haben (oder ich sie übersehe^^))


----------



## Dark-Blood (15. Januar 2013)

Dark-Blood | 86 | Arctic K381 | 10 | 433 | qwertz


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

Mensch, hier ist ja schön Aktivität!


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (15. Januar 2013)

Ach Meno was heute los bin Müde^^ schaff nur 65 Grad hatte mal mehr gehabt -.- aber 140 is echt der Hammer wie geht das den


----------



## Dark-Blood (15. Januar 2013)

Kiefer Sutherland schrieb:


> Ach Meno was heute los bin Müde^^ schaff nur 65 Grad hatte mal mehr gehabt -.- aber 140 is echt der Hammer wie geht das den


 
Ich schätz mal Übung, 
zu Schulzeiten hatte ich auch immer über 100 ^^ Aber als fauler Student ... XD


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Re: [Rangliste] Tippgeschwindigkeit (mit Test)*

Hey wie schaffen das manche Leute mit 2 Finger 65 Wörter mit ner Aldi Tastatur  ich hab ne G19 und schaff genauso viel bin aber voll aus der Übung  hab mich grad eben rangesetzt habs jez 5 mal Probiert jez bin ich bei 75 schon naja


----------



## IJOJOI (15. Januar 2013)

Ich bin enttäuscht Als ich damals in der Schule so ein Zertifakat gemacht habe, hatte ich nahezu die doppelten Anschläge
IJOJOI|62| Logitech S520|6-10|314|qwertz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakwood (15. Januar 2013)

Kiefer Sutherland schrieb:


> Ach Meno was heute los bin Müde^^ schaff nur 65 Grad hatte mal mehr gehabt -.- aber 140 is echt der Hammer wie geht das den


 
Ich hab 'ne Zeit lang als Redakteur auf diversen Internetportalen gearbeitet, möglicherweise rührt das daher. Um ehrlich zu sein habe Ich keine Ahnung - Ich hab im Prinzip einfach drauf losgeschrieben


----------



## Leandros (15. Januar 2013)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Ich hab 'ne Zeit lang als Redakteur auf diversen Internetportalen gearbeitet, möglicherweise rührt das daher. Um ehrlich zu sein habe Ich keine Ahnung - Ich hab im Prinzip einfach drauf losgeschrieben


 
140 ist aber echt total freakig. 
Ich bin vor der Umstellung auf Bone2 auf 130 gekommen und das war schon schnell imo.


----------



## HairforceOne (15. Januar 2013)

Razr255 | 98 | 0815-Cherry | 6 - 10 | 495 | qwertz

Ich könnte besser aber die Tastatur ist halt iwie noch Rotz. (Die hat wirklich keinen Namen...)
Bald gibts aber was mechanisches. Als Hobby-Autor wird das wohl sein müssen. 

EDIT: **** den Screenshot vergessen x_X


----------



## Andy_Berry (15. Januar 2013)

Ahh - Das macht total süchtig. :o

Die fortgeschrittene Variante ist auch super. Komme auf 99 WPM, aber diese ganzen ungeordneten Wörter und gleichzeitig zT völlig unlogischen Großschreibungen sind echt fies. 
http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/99_502_0_0_69_1_100_1_173


----------



## kc1992 (15. Januar 2013)

Joa das lief doch ganz gut 

kc1992 | 119 | MacBook Pro 13" | 10 | 601 | qwertz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NetXSR (15. Januar 2013)

Kiefer Sutherland schrieb:


> Ach Meno was heute los bin Müde^^ schaff nur 65 Grad hatte mal mehr gehabt -.- aber 140 is echt der Hammer wie geht das den


 
Geilster. Nickname. Ever. I like.


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2013)

Wie ich schon im alten Thread geschrieben habe hier etwas Kritik:

-Beim sogenannten "10 Finger System" nutzt man tatsächlich nur 8 bzw. 9 Finger (_beide_ Daumen sind _nur_ auf der Leertaste), lediglich mit einigen Ergotastaturen kann man wirklich mit 10 Figern schreiben. Jeder der >=8 Finger geschrieben hat nutzt also in Wahrheit wohl das 10 Finger System, die Tabelle sollte eventuell entsprechend korrigiert werden.

-Anschläge sind eigentlich aussagekräftiger; leider werden hier aber auch Fehlerhafte Wörter mitgezählt

-Fehlerfreie Ergebnisse sollten eventuell entsprechend markiert werden


----------



## Timsu (15. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> -Beim sogenannten "10 Finger System" nutzt man tatsächlich nur 8 bzw. 9 Finger (_beide_ Daumen sind _nur_ auf der Leertaste), lediglich mit einigen Ergotastaturen kann man wirklich mit 10 Figern schreiben. Jeder der >=8 Finger geschrieben hat nutzt also in Wahrheit wohl das 10 Finger System, die Tabelle sollte eventuell entsprechend korrigiert werden.


 
Genauso sieht es aus, den linken Daumen nutze ich gar nicht beim schreiben. 
Respekt an die Leute, die über 80 Wörter mit 2 oder 3 Fingern schaffen


----------



## B3RN0UT (16. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> -Beim sogenannten "10 Finger System" nutzt man tatsächlich nur 8 bzw. 9 Finger (_beide_ Daumen sind _nur_ auf der Leertaste), lediglich mit einigen Ergotastaturen kann man wirklich mit 10 Figern schreiben. Jeder der >=8 Finger geschrieben hat nutzt also in Wahrheit wohl das 10 Finger System, die Tabelle sollte eventuell entsprechend korrigiert werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Als (ehem.) Shooter-Spieler hat man gelernt mit 2-4 Fingern zu tippen 

Rechter-Zeigefinger = schießen, sehr ausgeprägt im drücken ^^ => übernimmt die rechte Seite der Tastatur
Linker-Zeigefinger = ist trainiert da man häufig nachladen muss, Granate werfen, Taschenlampe anmachen und nach rechts laufen => relativ großes Areal wo man Tasten drücken muss, drückt 3/4 der linken hälfte 
Linker-Mittelfinger = übernimmt beim tippen das Areal w-c
Linker-Ringfinger = drückt eig. nur das a 

Der kleine Finger drückt die Shift-Taste wegen sprinten 

So kommt man mehr oder weniger auf 2-4 Finger


----------



## Gast1657611246 (16. Januar 2013)

kolaj | 104 | Logitech Media Keyboard 600 | 8 | 518 | qwertz


----------



## Freakwood (16. Januar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 140 ist aber echt total freakig.
> Ich bin vor der Umstellung auf Bone2 auf 130 gekommen und das war schon schnell imo.


 
Ich hab auch wie Quasimodo vor der Tastatur gehockt, haha. Sah wirklich nicht ästhetisch aus und so schreibt auch kein normaler Mensch wenn er irgendetwas abtippt oder einen Text verfasst


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Januar 2013)

Freakwood schrieb:


> Ich hab auch wie Quasimodo vor der Tastatur gehockt, haha. Sah wirklich nicht ästhetisch aus und so schreibt auch kein normaler Mensch wenn er irgendetwas abtippt oder einen Text verfasst


 

_Heute _der Post im Forum, _morgen _das Video auf *Deine Tube*. ​


----------



## Cook1eX (16. Januar 2013)

Cook1eX | 127 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 2-8 | 638 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht wirklich immer wieder Spaß! 

Lg


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (16. Januar 2013)

HardwareKing | 92 | Cyborg V7 | 10 | 468 | qwertz


----------



## Freakwood (16. Januar 2013)

Gestern hat übrigens ein, dem Namen nach zu urteilen, Asiate knapp 1000 Anschläge gehabt. Ich dachte mir einfach nur "No way, kid!". Mich würde mal interessieren wie 'ne Sekretärin o.ä. abschneiden - eben jemand der in der Verwaltung sitzt. Die beim bafög-Amt würden vermutlich nicht ein mal 12 Wörter zusammenkriegen.


----------



## Firegamer (16. Januar 2013)

Firegamer | 86 | Logitech G510| 10 | 429 | qwertz


----------



## HairforceOne (16. Januar 2013)

> Gestern hat übrigens ein, dem Namen nach zu urteilen, Asiate knapp 1000  Anschläge gehabt. Ich dachte mir einfach nur "No way, kid!". Mich würde  mal interessieren wie 'ne Sekretärin o.ä. abschneiden - eben jemand der  in der Verwaltung sitzt. Die beim bafög-Amt würden vermutlich nicht ein  mal 12 Wörter zusammen kriegen.



Verwaltung ist nicht gleich schnelles Schreiben. Ich arbeite auch als Bürokaufmann in einer Verwaltung und habe (gut ich tippe 'recht' schnell) auch nur 98 Anschläge. Hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass ich Hobby-Autor bin.

Dennoch wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, wie Leute abschneiden, die nach Diktat schreiben. (Mir fällt der genaue Name des Berufes nicht ein) Wir hatten in meiner Ausbildungsstätte auch eine die hat nur nach Diktat (Kassette + Kopfhörer) abgeschrieben und die hatte nen Anschlag das war schon ungesund.
Mal abgesehen davon was die für einen Tastaturverschleiß hatte


----------



## Sepulzera (16. Januar 2013)

Sepulzera | 109 | XMG P502 Pro Tastatur | 4-12 | 558 | qwertz


Doch so gut, obwohl ich normalerweise auf der Cyborg V.7 hämmere...


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2013)

> Als (ehem.) Shooter-Spieler hat man gelernt mit 2-4 Fingern zu tippen
> 
> Rechter-Zeigefinger = schießen, sehr ausgeprägt im drücken ^^ => übernimmt die rechte Seite der Tastatur
> Linker-Zeigefinger = ist trainiert da man häufig nachladen muss, Granate werfen, Taschenlampe anmachen und nach rechts laufen => relativ großes Areal wo man Tasten drücken muss, drückt 3/4 der linken hälfte
> ...


 
Jeder Finger, der _irgendwas_ macht zählt.

-> 5-Finger System

Dieses System hab ich übrigens auch vor dem 10 Finger System gelernt, auch vom Spielen; irgendwann hab ich es dann einfach auf 10 Finger erweitert (ohne das 10 Fingersystem jemals gezielt gelernt zu haben), wenn man die Tastatur erstmal kennt ist das nichtmehr so schwer- solltest du auch versuchen und du wirst deine Geschwindigkeit bald wohl (noch) weiter steigern können...



> Gestern hat übrigens ein, dem Namen nach zu urteilen, Asiate knapp 1000 Anschläge gehabt. Ich dachte mir einfach nur "No way, kid!". Mich würde mal interessieren wie 'ne Sekretärin o.ä. abschneiden - eben jemand der in der Verwaltung sitzt. Die beim bafög-Amt würden vermutlich nicht ein mal 12 Wörter zusammenkriegen.


 
Die Weltrekorde liegen angeblich bei ~1200 Anschlägen/min... für mich fast unvorstellbar; das sind ja 20 pro Sekunde 

Aber auch die Spitze hier im Forum ist aus meiner Sicht recht beeindruckend.



> Mal abgesehen davon was die für einen Tastaturverschleiß hatte


 
Da braucht man eben eine bessere Tastatur; eine Rubberdome Tastatur hält etwa 5 Millionen Anschläge pro Taste aus bevor sie kaputt wird, Cherry MX überleben etwa 50 Millionen, Optische oder Magnetische (Reed, Hall-Effekt) Schalter sind praktisch unbegrenzt haltbar, ihre Lebensdauer ist fast nur von der mechanischen Festigkeit der Tastatur selbst begrenzt und liegt prinzipiell bei >1 Milliarde Anschlägen/Taste (ob letzteres überhaupt sinnvoll ist ist fraglich).



> Sepulzera | 109 | XMG P502 Pro Tastatur | 4-12 | 558 | qwertz


 
Du hast 12 Finger?!

Imba!


----------



## Sepulzera (17. Januar 2013)

Yes, sir!
Ich habe durch komplexe mathematische Formeln herausgefunden, dass die Tippgeschwindigkeit exponential zu den verwendeten Fingern steigt (Achtung: Auch Faktoren wie "Skill" sind von Bedeutung).
Deshalb benutze ich auch meine beiden großen Zehen zur Unterstützung, um meine Ausbeutung, die vom Skill abhängt, zu maximaximieren.


----------



## Leandros (17. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Da braucht man eben eine bessere Tastatur; eine Rubberdome Tastatur hält etwa 5 Millionen Anschläge pro Taste aus bevor sie kaputt wird, Cherry MX überleben etwa 50 Millionen, Optische oder Magnetische (Reed, Hall-Effekt) Schalter sind praktisch unbegrenzt haltbar, ihre Lebensdauer ist fast nur von der mechanischen Festigkeit der Tastatur selbst begrenzt und liegt prinzipiell bei >1 Milliarde Anschlägen/Taste (ob letzteres überhaupt sinnvoll ist ist fraglich).


 
Die Lebensdauer von IMB Model Ms liegen im nicht Zählbaren bereich.  Die halten auch noch den nächsten Atomkrieg durch. 
Ne, ernsthaft, wo liegt die Lebensdauer denn da so? 

Zum System, ob nu 8 oder 10 Finger, das macht den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett. 

Zum Testsystem / Tabelle, sag mir einen weiteren Test und ich werde eine zweite Tabelle anlegen.




Cook1eX schrieb:


> Cook1eX | 127 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 2-8 | 638 | qwertz
> 
> Macht wirklich immer wieder Spaß!
> 
> Lg


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz.


----------



## Zephyr (17. Januar 2013)

Zephyr | 128 | Logitech G11 | 10 | 642 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe sowas 

Auch ganz spaßig:
Play How Fast Can You Type the Alphabet? Online for Free


----------



## Timsu (17. Januar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Play How Fast Can You Type the Alphabet? Online for Free


 Da komme ich auf 4,78 Sekunden, wie man da unter 2s bleiben kann ist mir unbegreiflich

Ich bräuchte auch mal eine neue Tastatur, meine Dell OEM ist schon ziemlich ausgeleiert.
Leider sind mir die ganzen Tastaturen ziemlich teuer, eine gebrauchte Model M wäre im Preisrahmen, allerdigns weiß ich nicht ob sie mir vom Schreibgefühl her passt.
Die MX-Brown haben mir gut gefallen, die MX-Blue kamen mir fast wie (neue) Rubberdomes vor


----------



## Zephyr (17. Januar 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Da komme ich auf 4,78 Sekunden, wie man da unter 2s bleiben kann ist mir unbegreiflich
> 
> Ich bräuchte auch mal eine neue Tastatur, meine Dell OEM ist schon ziemlich ausgeleiert.
> Leider sind mir die ganzen Tastaturen ziemlich teuer, eine gebrauchte Model M wäre im Preisrahmen, allerdigns weiß ich nicht ob sie mir vom Schreibgefühl her passt.
> Die MX-Brown haben mir gut gefallen, die MX-Blue kamen mir fast wie (neue) Rubberdomes vor


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war früher schon mal unter 2,50, aber da muss man halt einfach nur den Weg der Tasten im Kopf haben und dann noch Glück haben, dass man keinen Fehler macht .. und spätestens nach zwei Minuten kommt man sich sehr bekloppt vor


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2013)

> Die Lebensdauer von IMB Model Ms liegen im nicht Zählbaren bereich.  Die halten auch noch den nächsten Atomkrieg durch.
> Ne, ernsthaft, wo liegt die Lebensdauer denn da so?


 
Die Membran-Bucklingspring Schalter, die in den Model Ms, ihren Derivaten und in den Unicomp Tastaturen genutzt werden haben eine spezifizierte Lebensdauer von 25 Millionen Anschlägen/Taste; begrenzend wirkt hier der elektrische Kontakt der Membran.

Erheblich langlebiger sind die kapazitiven Buckling Springs der Model F, die für 100 Millionen Anschläge spezifiziert wurden.

Das viele Model Ms aus den 1980ern trotz relativ intensiver Beanspruchung immernoch funktionieren zeigt eindrucksvoll das einige zehn Millionen Anschläge für die meisten User _langfristig_ ausreichen.

Model M Tastaturen sind übrigens nicht besonders gegen (N)EMPs geschirmt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine Model M einen Atomkrieg überlebt ist daher nicht viel höher als bei den meisten anderen Tastaturen.


----------



## Leandros (17. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Model M Tastaturen sind übrigens nicht besonders gegen (N)EMPs geschirmt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine Model M einen Atomkrieg überlebt ist daher nicht viel höher als bei den Meisten anderen Tastaturen.


 
HaHa.  Ich dachte jetzt.


----------



## neith (18. Januar 2013)

neith|113|Thermaltake meka-g unit|10|581|qwertz

erstes Mal dabei 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max00 (18. Januar 2013)

max00|78|QPAD-MK50 MX-Brown|10|393|qwertz

erster Eintrag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (18. Januar 2013)

steve_gorden88| 100 | Korsair k90 | 10 | 521 | qwertz


habe schon mal mitgemacht

Grüße Steve


----------



## neith (18. Januar 2013)

neith|124|Thermaltake meka-g unit|10|637|qwertz

mein erster Post is bissl weiter oben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2013)

Super. Und wieder up2date.


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2013)

> Korsair k90


 
5. Tippfehler xD

Oder ist das die Chinaversion?


----------



## Anubis12334 (19. Januar 2013)

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/86_434_0_0_79_1_82.89_1364_7973

Anubis | 86 | G15 | 10 | quertz | 434


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (6. Februar 2013)

Toastbrot0815 | 61 | Cherry Stream Corded XT | 3-4 | 306




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (8. Februar 2013)

neuer101 | 53 | Qpad Mk80 Brown| 2 | 273 | Qwertz

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/53_273_0_0_52_1_58.08_4206_10034


----------



## Zephyr (8. Februar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Zephyr | 128 | Logitech G11 | 10 | 642 | qwertz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/66_343_0_0_55_2_85.57_525_3639

Als Vergleich mal ein Versuch auf Indonesisch  Mittagspause, gleich Wochenende und Langeweile, da kommt man auf solche Ideen.


----------



## Gast1657611246 (9. Februar 2013)

kolaj | 109 | Logitech Media Keyboard 600 | 8 | 545 | qwertz

Zweiter Post ...


----------



## Timsu (9. Februar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/66_343_0_0_55_2_85.57_525_3639
> 
> Als Vergleich mal ein Versuch auf Indonesisch  Mittagspause, gleich Wochenende und Langeweile, da kommt man auf solche Ideen.


Endlich bin ich mal schneller als du 
http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/70_354_0_0_57_1_89.24_341_3169
(auch indonesisch)


----------



## Poesie (19. Februar 2013)

Poesie l 98 l Logitech Sk-2930 l 5-10 l 492 l qwertz


----------



## bigmike9105 (22. Februar 2013)

bigmike9105 | 71 | Ducky Shine II TKL MX Blue | 6 | 361 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostrex (26. Februar 2013)

Nostrex | 70 | Packard Bell TK81 Notebook tastatur | 6 | 364 | qwertz


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. Februar 2013)

Railroadfighter | 64 | Packard Bell LS Notebook Tastatur | 4 | 323 | qwertz

Bin wohl bei den schlechtesten.


----------



## Gast1657611246 (2. März 2013)

kolaj | 111 | Logitech Media Keyboard 600 | 8 | 554 | qwertz

Dritter Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Leandros (2. März 2013)

Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Railroadfighter | 64 | Packard Bell LS Notebook Tastatur | 4 | 323 | qwertz
> 
> Bin wohl bei den schlechtesten.


 
Ich bin noch Schlechter. Müsste den Test mal wiederholen, werde mich aber verbessert haben. Neues Layout ist halt immer etwas kompliziert. 

Edit: Test wiederholt, komme auf 65.


----------



## unze (14. April 2013)

unze | 72 | Logitech G11 | 4-6 | 361 | qwertz


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. April 2013)

Katamaranoid | 86 | Razer Blackwidow Ultimate | 6 | 433 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Huh, bin wohl nicht so schnell.
1000Foxi | 50 | Cherry StreamXT eVolution | 4-6 | 265 | qwertz


----------



## -Atlanter- (5. Mai 2013)

hulkhardy hat man altes Ergebnis mit der normalen Tastatur noch nicht eingepflegt in die Liste. Mit dem Notebook, wo ich gerade sitzte, komme ich jetzt zwar immerhin auf 61 Wörter. Meine 63 kann ich leider momentan nicht knacken.

-Atlanter- | 63 | Cherry eVolution STREAM XT | 10 | 316



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit 06.05.2013:

Ein kleiner Schritt, aber ein Fortschritt:

-Atlanter-| 66 | Cherry eVolution STREAM XT | 10 | 332 | qwertz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Q (11. Mai 2013)

Naja war schonmal schneller
Mr. Q| 98 | Dell Latitude E6430(eingebaute Notebook Tastatur) | 8-10 | 511 | qwertz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neith (18. Mai 2013)

neith|126| Thermaltake meka g-unit|10|654|qwertz

und hab schon mal mitgemacht 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neith (18. Mai 2013)

dann nochmal ich:

Locuza | 129| Terhmaltake meka g-unit |10 | 649|  qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polyethylen (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin so lahm 
Polyethylen | 50 | Medion P81041 (MD86540) | 2-4 | 264 | qwertz


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dustin91 | 83 | Logitech Keyboard irgendwas| 4-8 | 420 | qwertz


----------



## N00bler (11. Juni 2013)

I can type 57 words per minute. Are you faster? - 10FastFingers.com

N00b-life :/


----------



## aliriza (11. Juni 2013)

aliriza | 90 | Apple Tastatur | 10 | 449



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## End0fSeven (11. Juni 2013)

So habe jetzt auch mal in den richtigen Thread geschrieben 

Chrigu93 | 55 | HP Tastatur | 4-8 | 278 | Qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (12. Juni 2013)

Hab mich etwas gesteigert 

JC88 | 87 | Dell Vostro 1720 Tastatur | 4-8 | 442 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallassa (29. August 2013)

Ein Update von meiner Seite und auch ein Update bei dem Fingersystem: Ich benutze keine 10 Finger, sondern, wie sich im Video herausgestellt hat, acht. An der rechten Hand benutze ich den Daumen nicht, während ich an der linken Hand den Ringfinger nicht benutze. Sehr strange, aber es ist wohl so ^^
Dabei benutze ich für Buchstaben nur 5 Finger.
Rechter kleiner Finger ist für Enter, linker kleiner Finger für Umschalt und rechter Daumen für Leer.

Tastatur ist immer noch die Logitech G11, aber bald kommt eine Vengeance K95. Mal sehen, ob ich mit der dann schneller bin ^^


Also hier für die Tabelle (Sorry, hatte es zuerst vergessen)

Thallassa | 114 | Logitech G11 | 8 | 572 | qwertz


----------



## Leandros (7. September 2013)

Aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Habe deinen Eintrag ergänzt.


----------



## vandi13 (2. November 2013)

Horstinator| 160 | Logitech MK320 | 8-9 | 820| qwertz

8 Finger System, Linker Kleiner Finger nur für Shift und rechter nur für Enter (falls nötig)

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/160_820_0_0_143_3_99.97_2_7542

Schade das ich den Thread erst so spät gesehen habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (18. Mai 2014)

Astra-Coupe | 72 WPM | Logitech G19 mit kaputten Rubberdomes  | 9 1/2 Finger | 359 Anschläge

Leider nurnoch 9 1/2 Finger, hab beim arbeiten mal nen halben als Lehrlingsgeld bezahlt (passt blos auf mit diesen scharfen Kanten an Billiggehäusen! *scherz*)... seitdem nichtmehr ganz so flott aber geht um über die Runden zu kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2014)

Und ergänzt!


----------



## Dustin91 (20. Mai 2014)

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/89_477_0_0_83_5_90.81_734_7990http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/89_477_0_0_83_5_90.81_734_7990

Besuche den Speedtest und versuch es!


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (25. Juni 2014)

So war lange nicht hier und gleich mal in die Vollen 
Ich muss das mal mit meiner Meka G-Unit mit Reds ausprobieren, wahrscheinlich läufts dann auch nicht anders.
Ich glaub zum Schnellschreiben brauchts keine Profitastatur...

hobbit_mit_streitaxt | 107 | HP SK-2880 ("billig Bürobrett...") | 10 | 541 | quertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pain474 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hab hier noch nie mitgemacht. 
Mein 2. Versuch war das, hier kurz vor dem Feierabend auf der Arbeit mal schnell.

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

pain474 l 125 l irgendeine billig Dell-Tastatur l 6-8 l 624


----------



## addicTix (15. Oktober 2015)

_addicTix | 122 | QPAD MK-50 | 6-8 | 608 |QWERTZ_
http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/2_122_608_0_0_111_0_98.9_86_7799


----------



## Leandros (11. April 2016)

Shoot. Müsste hier mal durchgehen und wieder updaten! Mach ich mal die Tage.


----------



## _maxe (13. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht definitiv besser.. 

Getippt wurde auf dem CMstorm Devastator Set


----------



## Ion (13. April 2016)

User | WPM | Tastatur | mit wie viel Finger | Tastenanschläge | Layout

Ion | 88 | Corsair K30 | 9 | 460 | qwertz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stehe schon drin. Hab mich über die Jahre wohl verbessert wie es scheint


----------



## gnarl (8. November 2016)

Gnarl | 94 | Blackwidow Chroma | 8-10 | 496 | QWERTZ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann machen was ich will, über 500 Anschläge komme ich nicht...

EDIT:

Gnarl | 99 | Blackwidow Chroma | 8-10 | 512 | QWERTZ

Doch noch hingehauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://img.10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/2_99_512_0_0_94_3


----------

